# Help me decide between three gas stoves (please!)



## YoungGirlOldHouse (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm looking for a freestanding gas stove to heat an 800 ft2 space over three stories in a very drafty old rowhouse in Philadelphia.  The three stoves I've narrowed it down to are:

*(1) Lopi Greenfield
(2) Jotul 500 Portland
(3) Woodstock Fireside Franklin*

I've read everything online about them, including lots on this forum.  Can anyone recommend (or unrecommend) one over the other?  The Lopi and Jotul seem very similar to me (similar min and max BTUs), and the price seems similar too (the Jotul is a few hundred dollars cheaper).  Are they comparable in quality or is one more reliable or otherwise better? Not sure whether I'd want the IPI or standing ignition on the Jotul - thoughts?

The Woodstock stove is the outlier here.  The BTU range is much less good than the other two (only up to 33,000 BTU or so, and only down to about 22,000), and the efficiency also appears lower (Lopi's steady state efficiency is about 85%, versus 77% for the Woodstock).  The reason I'm considering it is the steady slow heat of soapstone. Is it really much less efficient, and can one really feel a difference in the quality of heat?

Would love any thoughts about which of these stoves you would or wouldn't buy.  Thanks!


----------



## eury (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi,
I dont have any advice, but Im in the same boat, but on the other coast looking to replace a pellet stove in a rental cabin in the sierras at 7000' el.  Im leaning toward the Jotul since ive heard the name alot around here and its $3400 vrs $3900 for the Lopi.  I hope your prices are less expensive with the less freight (at least for the Jotul).  I was also looking at some that were about $1000 less (Kozy), but it seems like you have dialed in on great brands.  Good luck with the house!


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 16, 2018)

"Very drafty" Have you done any sealing and caulking? This goes a loooooooong ways in helping you stay warm...


----------



## Marsha Cook (Sep 9, 2018)

YoungGirlOldHouse said:


> I'm looking for a freestanding gas stove to heat an 800 ft2 space over three stories in a very drafty old rowhouse in Philadelphia.  The three stoves I've narrowed it down to are:
> 
> *(1) Lopi Greenfield
> (2) Jotul 500 Portland
> ...




Does not seem you got a lot of help. Which did you choose and how did it work out?


----------

